# Let's Encrypt Launch Schedule Announced



## telephone (Jun 16, 2015)

Let said:


> Let’s Encrypt has reached a point where we’re ready to announce our launch schedule.
> 
> 
> First certificate: Week of July 27, 2015
> ...


Mark the day in your calender, September 14!


----------



## MannDude (Jun 16, 2015)

Woop


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jun 16, 2015)

Very cool! I am excited to try this out.


----------



## zed (Jun 16, 2015)

related http://www.cryptologie.net/article/274/lets-encrypt-overview/


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 17, 2015)

Great stuff


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 17, 2015)

nice.. unfortunately no CentOS or SSL Wildcard support so not for me


----------



## telephone (Jun 17, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> nice.. unfortunately no CentOS or SSL Wildcard support so not for me


The code is written in Go and Python, so I expect it will land in all distros by the general availability launch. Really, you're going to complain about wildcard support when it's *FREE* certs? I bet there will be a bulk generator soon after it's release for those who are too lazy  .


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 17, 2015)

My domains some have 40+ subdomains behind https, so single SSL wildcard covers 41+ sites. At US$39/yr for SSL Wildcard = 39/41 = US$0.95 per site. Well worth it compared to time it would take to generate 41 non-wildcard SSLs even if there is a generator heh. Also I already have a SSL generator for my Centmin Mod LEMP stack for setup part which sets up both nginx vhost + ssl (self signed for now)


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 17, 2015)

telephone said:


> Really, you're going to complain about wildcard support when it's *FREE* certs?


For something that should never have cost any money to begin with (basic SSL certs), it's not unreasonable to complain about (seemingly artificial) limitations in a free certificate.


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 18, 2015)

i havent seen any complaint just a notice that its not eva's thingy..


----------



## telephone (Aug 7, 2015)

The launch has been delayed:



Quote said:


> We can’t wait to see websites turn on TLS with Let’s Encrypt. Trust is our most important asset, however, and we need to take the necessary time to make sure our systems are secure and stable.
> 
> We’ve decided to push our launch schedule back a bit to give us time to further improve our systems. Our new schedule is:
> 
> ...


----------



## spry (Sep 15, 2015)

A quick update in regards to Let's Encrypt.

September, 14th — Let's Encrypt signed their first certificate. See it in action at http://helloworld.letsencrypt.org/ 

Blog post: https://letsencrypt.org/2015/09/14/our-first-cert.html

As per their 'tweet' a few hours ago, you can now submit for a 'beta program participation request'. Only selected users will receive the green light for their beta program.


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 27, 2015)

Got my Letsencrypt beta invite and setup my 1st trusted Letsencrypt SSL certificate on my Centmin Mod LEMP stack (working on fully automated integration) via Letsencrypt webroot authentication method https://community.centminmod.com/posts/19914/ 

https://le1.http2ssl.xyz

Yay !


----------



## eva2000 (Nov 17, 2015)

getting closer and closer http://centminmod.com/letsencrypt-freessl.html


----------

